# Pressing a small compressor fitting



## hacklordsniper (Dec 18, 2012)

My airbrush compressor arrived today but one end of the pressure hose was broken. Since returning it would cause more troubles than fixing it i opted for the second choice.

I machined a new brass inside fiting but had a problem how to secure the hose to my new fitting. I turned short brass pipe and "pressed" it in the 3 jaw chuck.

Works nicely, no leaks, probably not a quite clever but could be useful sometimes. Also this is not in anyway suitable for larger compressors.


----------

